# 12 week old black lab just eaten end of phone charger



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Do i need to do anything other than wait for it to come out ???


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Get a replacement so you can keep your phone charged?

If it was just the bit that plugs into the phone, it should pass through a lab without a problem.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

It was yes and a bit of the plastic.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Get a replacement so you can keep your phone charged?
> 
> If it was just the bit that plugs into the phone, it should pass through a lab without a problem.


Ha if i wasnt panicking so much i'd laugh at myself ( or start crying) for asking daft questions only left the house for ten mins giving the 13 year old son several warnings to watch him at all times !!!!


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Are we talking a small phone charger - e.g micro USB, or something bigger (like the old fashioned Apple chargers?) 

Something small shouldn't be too much of an issue, but you might want to give your dog something to eat (bowl of kibble?), to ease it's transit through him - cushion any pointy edges etc... 

He may end up with a dodgy tummy from eating it, so keep an eye out in case you need to stick him in the garden. Also...gotta warn you that since he's shown interest in it pre-ingesting it, he may also show interest in it once it comes out the other end. (My dog ate my blusher a couple of weeks ago - once the container had passed through him, he decided to bring it back in to show me :yikes: )


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Well so far everythings fine with my greedy pup it must be out by now but ive no inclination to sift thru the poo !.No doubt it wont be the last thing he eats as for poo thank god he's never shown any interest.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Just found this old post laughing sooo much starting to get used to hacker eating things that he shouldn't :laugh:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

hackertime said:


> Just found this old post laughing sooo much starting to get used to hacker eating things that he shouldn't :laugh:


Its not something I'd get used to- its something that would make me very worried, having known *a lot* of dobes who have died or had to have major surgury from eating things they shouldn't have  3 of my friend's dobes died last year from blockages.


----------

